# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Oil Service Kits (4.2 Only)



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep maintenance intervals up to date with ECS Tuning Oil Service Kits.
Please click on the photos to take you directly to our site.
*ECS 0W-30 Oil Service Kit*
- 10 quarts of Pentosin Speed 0W-30 Sythetic Motor Oil (502 rated)
- Hengst oil filter
- Drain plug sealing washer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ECS 5W-40 Oil Service Kit*
- 10 quarts of 5W-40 Pentosin Sythetic (502 rated)
- Hengst oil filter
- Drain plug sealing washer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

